# P-test whos used them and how good are they?



## Tanya (Aug 20, 2016)

Obviously if you dont know what they are you haven't used them....


Ok i have my 2 does and i used these tests on each of them...but came up various positive results....ive not seen where many people have used them and im curious as to what people who have used them think of them...do you find them accurate...ect...if you have experience with them plzz let me know


----------



## animalmom (Aug 21, 2016)

Didn't know this existed.  It surely sounds good, not as easy as a "pee on a stick" application, but for some of us it would be easier than drawing blood.

Please keep us posted as to your experiences with this product.  Thanks!


----------



## Tanya (Aug 23, 2016)

My results August 12th


 

 
My results august 23


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 23, 2016)

We're they breed at the danger time? What is the expected kidding date(s)? I'm just curious as I didn't know these existed.


----------



## Tanya (Aug 23, 2016)

They are due between September 3rd and November 11th but i think they are both more in the September time frame ...November 11 is just the last possible day as the buck was removed june 18th


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 23, 2016)

I haven't used it, but I know of others that have. 

They seem to work okay, but quite a few folks have reported false positives and negatives. 

It would be interesting to try. I'd want to do blood or milk tests in conjunction with the P-test.


----------

